
Apple & Samsung's "Profit Share" Trap - scholia
http://www.tech-thoughts.net/2013/05/apple-samsung-profit-share-trap.html
======
scholia
Same story repeated at SAI/Business Insider
[http://www.businessinsider.com/why-market-share-matters-
for-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/why-market-share-matters-for-apples-
iphone-2013-5)

